# Oh, HDMi, we hardly knew ye!



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

HDMI 1.4a is just coming out, but there is a new player on the horizon, using existing Ethernet cables!
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/columns/2010/07/hdtv-almanac-hdmi-the-end-is-nigh.php


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And I just bought a receiver with HDMI support...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be glad when we see the last of HDMI. Poor standard, badly implemented, poorly controlled.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

With v1.4 out a short time ago...HDMI1.4a is just the latest in a line of HMDI connectivity "solutions" seeking a problem. 

Based on numerous posts on the web on this topic...the fact that HDMI keeps changing so rapidly seems to create exponentially more problems that it would ever hope to solve. 

To me...its a way to promote equipment obsolecense...and it will be rejected by many folks.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

texasbrit said:


> I will be glad when we see the last of HDMI. Poor standard, badly implemented, poorly controlled.


Totally agreed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As I said on another thread:


phrelin said:


> OK. Want to make some money? Start selling adapters that interface this new technology to the HDMI ports on all that equipment out there.:sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

At this time...HDMI v1.4 & v1.4a's adoption is pretty much tied to the acceptance of 3D. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180452


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

It won't be solid until there are $150 Monster Cat6 cables...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

neomaine said:


> It won't be solid until there are $150 Monster Cat6 cables...


Made with "unobtainium" wires... or maybe 24K gold / equivalent in platinum...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mods, please feel free to close this thread. Marlin points to an earlier thread on this topic. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180452


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To me...its a way to promote equipment obsolecense...and it will be rejected by many folks.


AMEN!

I fell into the trap of replacing my Denon AVR-5803 (originally a $5K receiver) with an HDMI-equipped AVR-4310. I never could get the 4310 to properly handshake with my Sony BD player, nor could I get its ethernet port to work (and I'm an IT guy!).

So I took it back and now fully enjoy my fab AVR-5803, which, by the way, has much better sound.

HDMI is a crock.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> AMEN!
> 
> I fell into the trap of replacing my Denon AVR-5803 (originally a $5K receiver) with an HDMI-equipped AVR-4310. I never could get the 4310 to properly handshake with my Sony BD player, nor could I get its ethernet port to work (and I'm an IT guy!).
> 
> ...


I have my own long list of adjectives for HDMI, but of a similar nature. 

From my view, we could have stopped at DVI and lived with another cable. It worked, and worked well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My 7-year-old Pany plasma doesn't have HDMI. I'm now hoping when I finally replace it I'll never have to use HDMI.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have my own long list of adjectives for HDMI, but of a similar nature.
> 
> *From my view, we could have stopped at DVI and lived with another cable*. It worked, and worked well.


I like HDMI. One cable connection is neat. Before ya know it, all components will be wireless.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I like HDMI. One cable connection is neat. Before ya know it, all components will be wireless.


With 6 different devices in my equipment rack...HDMI nominally has an impact in "neatness" here... 

Cable length limitations....connectivity anomalies with various equipment & displays, ever-changing standard shifts, lack of consistent cable and hardware support among manufacturers, higher cost with one cable than 2 previous technology cables combined...yeah...its swell... :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have 3 different TV's withmultiple HDMI devices connected to them: Sony 55 inch RP LED HDTV with single HDMI input, fed by Yamaha RX-V663 A/V receiver (2 HDMI inputs - TiVo S3 DVR and LG HD/Blu-ray DVD player), Vizio 42" LCD HDTV with 2 HDMI inputs, (one from a TiVo HD DVR, the other fed by 3 devices via a Joytech 3 input DVI switch: Panasonic Blu-ray DVD Player, Toshiba HD DVD player and Kodak HD theater) and a Sony 32 inch CRT HD monitor TV with single DVI input fed via HDMI to DVI cable from an IOGear 2 input automatic HDMI switch having inputs from a Panasonic Blu-ray player and Toshiba HD DVD player. All of the above operate flawlessly with no HDCP handshake problems. 
In the case of the CRT receiver, because it only has DVI input, digital audio from the DVD players goes to an Onkyo 6.1 HTIB and analog audio from the Panasonic player goes to the TV.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> With 6 different devices in my equipment rack...*HDMI nominally has an impact in "neatness" here...*
> 
> Cable length limitations....connectivity anomalies with various equipment & displays, ever-changing standard shifts, lack of consistent cable and hardware support among manufacturers, higher cost with one cable than 2 previous technology cables combined...yeah...its swell... :lol:


That's my point.  Imagine the number of cables if you didn't have HDMI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> That's my point.  Imagine the number of cables if you didn't have HDMI.


About 5 less....WOO HOO! :lol:


----------

